# Ebony cutting board



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

I have been asked to make an ebony and purple heart cutting board. I havent seen any boards made with ebony is there a reason? Open grain? Toxic? Too $$$?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably the biggest reason is cost. Ebony is known as a skin irritant but mostly from the dust from working with it. The biggest problem is a lot of ebony is soaked with an aniline dye to keep the wood a consistant dark color. Aniline dye is known to be a blood toxin. Purple heart is also a skin irritant and the inhaled dust can cause nausea. I personally wouldn't use either, especially ebony which is on a toxic list.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Likely cost and availability also a factor*

Epony is expensive and comes in various grades. The all-black the person likely wants to see is the most expensive, and scarce these days, which could be why the earlier post mentioned the use of aniline dye to achieve the consistent black colour.

As the earlier reply stated, the dust can be an irritant to a problem for some people.

I would not expect the finished product to be a problem for most people.

I would not like the look of a board made with all ebony and purpleheart. I had a very small piece of ebony in some scraps/drops given to me. I think this looks good as a contrast. In this design the purpleheart was also a contrast.


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

I am in the process of making an all walnut end grain cutting board. I put some oil on some test pieces and it goes pretty dark. I was worried it would be too dark to show the grain. If you would like I could attach a photo when I get the board oiled.


----------



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks all for the invite and advice. I'll post the finished product of whatever I make.


----------



## crookedkut (Jan 28, 2018)

I am considering make a cutting board out of Ebony wood. From the replies here, it sounds like I shouldn't. It seems to be a good hard wood.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

crookedkut said:


> I am considering make a cutting board out of Ebony wood. From the replies here, it sounds like I shouldn't. It seems to be a good hard wood.


I mean it is a good hardwood however for the overwhelming majority of things a dark wood would be good for, Walnut is probably best bet. I posted this pic a while ago but it still stands. Ebony is insanely priced, Walnut is not only cheaper, easier to come by and can have some very nice grain patterns. Ebony looks sorta like black plastic as the grain can be very hard to see.


----------



## crookedkut (Jan 28, 2018)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> I mean it is a good hardwood however for the overwhelming majority of things a dark wood would be good for, Walnut is probably best bet. I posted this pic a while ago but it still stands. Ebony is insanely priced, Walnut is not only cheaper, easier to come by and can have some very nice grain patterns. Ebony looks sorta like black plastic as the grain can be very hard to see.


 I have a friend that has some for free. I still want to make a cutting board being that the wood is free. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

